# How can i upgrade my 85 300zx to make it have more horsepower?



## flacster (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi this is my first post to my forums. So i just bought a 85 300zx non turbo. Id like to keep the car as stock as a i can but i also want to do a upgrades to it like intake, exhaust, that kinds stuff that may boost my horsepower. my fuel injectors are going bad and need to be replaced. any idea on what i can use for an upgrade or will the stock ones work fine? any tips on how to get my horsepower up would be great even on some tips on making it turbo or if possible a twin turbo. thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

buy a go-ped and throw it off a cliff. then it might be fast.


----------

